# Quotes for Fun



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"If a book about failures doesn't sell, is it a success?"

- Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Daniel

"Telling an introvert to go to a party is like telling a saint to go to Hell."

- Criss Jami


----------



## Daniel

"Normal is just a setting on your dryer."

- Patsy Clairmont


----------

